# Impossible de réinstaller Panther sur un Imac G5



## trevise (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Il m'arrive un truc pas banal. Mon Imac G rev A (PPC) a planté pendant la gravure d'un CD (freeze total). Je l'ai éteint, et depuis je ne peux plus redémarrer : je reste sur l'écran gris avec la pomme, les ventilos à fond, et rien ne se passe.

Je décide donc de démarrer sur mon CD d'installation de Panther (celui d'origine, livré avec l'Imac), pour vérifier le disque et les autorisations. J'y parviens, mais ça ne change rien, toujours le blocage sur l'écran gris et les ventilos à fond.

Du coup, je me dis que je vais changer le disque dur et installer Panther sur le nouveau, après je pourrai transférer mes données depuis ma sauvegarde. Je démarre sur le CD de Panther, je vais dans l'utilitaire de disque, je formate en mac os étendu (journalisé), et je lance l'installation. Et là, le Mac me montre mon disque avec un point d'exclamation sur fond rouge et un message "vous ne pouvez pas installer mac os X sur ce volume". Je me dis que j'ai pas de bol, je mets un autre disque dur (je bosse dans un service informatique, ça aide...) tout neuf sorti de l'emballage. Re-belote : "vous ne pouvez pas installer mac os X sur ce volume".

Enervé, je me dis que l'Imac est mort et je tire ma dernière cartouche : je télécharge Ubntu, je le grave, et j'essaye de l'installer.

Et ça marche.

J'ai donc un Imac sur lequel je ne peux plus installer mon Panther d'origine (livré avec la bécane), mais sur lequel Linux fonctionne parfaitement.


Vous avez une idée de ce qui se passe et ce que je peux faire pour sortir de cette situation de fou ? D'avance merci.


----------



## hippo sulfite (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour, juste une idée, comme ça en passant, les disques durs sont bien formatés en HFS + ?


----------



## trevise (24 Mai 2008)

Tout à fait. Pour chaque disque essayé, j'ai commencé avant de lancer l'install par aller dans l'utilitaire de disque pour vérifier le disque et l'effacer en choisissant une partition mac OS étendue (journalisée). J'ai même essayé avec tous les autres formats proposés, ça ne change rien.

J'ai réinitialisé le SMU, la PRAM, nada. Comme j'ai deux barrettes de RAM, j'ai démarré avec une seule installée, puis avec l'autre (pour voir si ça ne venait pas de là) : nada.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2008)

2 trucs me font tiquer
1- freeze à gravure
( et là je pense.... souci avec...lecteur)

2- panther et ecran  ! puis ecran gris
et là je pense  install pas complete ou zarbe
or tu as changé le DD interne donc DD hors de cause 
et je pense à ...support endommagé  ou mal vu (donc combiné avec souci de lecteur)
et /ou autre souci hardware

-
idée
tester via un lecteur externe


----------



## trevise (26 Mai 2008)

D'abord merci pour les conseils. La situation a évolué, à la fois en bien et en pire.

Pour le problème d'installation, j'ai en fait été frappé d'une panne de cerveau peu commune (j'ai honte...) : j'avais à chaque fois formaté la partition en format Mac OS étendu (journalisé), mais pas le disque dur... Donc pour ceux à qui cela arriverait, un bon conseil : dans l'utilitaire de disque, formatez bien le disque lui même (et pas uniquement la partition), c'est tout simple, dans la colonne de droite, c'est le tout premier volume (le plus en haut).

ça c'est la bonne nouvelle. J'ai relancé l'install, et là il bien voulu s'installer. Je commençais à préparer le champagne, mais au 2/3 de l'install, le Mac s'est éteint tout seul brutalement, comme si on avait débranché la prise de courant. Je retente l'install avec un DVD de Tiger (un noir, donc compatible) qu'un ami m'a prêté (uniquement pour tester, je précise, je ne veux pas pirater, mais je veux tout essayer avant de jeter 2.000  à la poubelle), et rebelote : extinction brutale du Mac au bout d'un certain temps. Pour acquis de conscience, je décide de réinstaller Ubuntu (ça vait marché précédemment) : à quelques minutes de la fin de l'install, extinction brutale du Mac.

Je précise qu'auparavant, j'avais rencontré ce problème de manière aléatoire : en tentant de démarrer sur le CD d'install, il arrivait parfois que le Mac s'éteigne tout seul sur l'écran gris (avec la pomme). Il suffisait de redémarrer et ça allait.

Sinon, n'ayant pas de lecteur externe firewire pour tester l'idée de Pascalformac, j'ai restauré le CD d'installation de Panther sur une partition, puis j'ai redémarré le Mac à partir de cette partition (et en  retirant le CD pour être certain qu'il n'utilise pas le superdrive). L'installation a parfaitement fonctionné, jusqu'au 2/3 et l'extinction fatale.

Dernière cartouche : j'essaye ce soir un barrette de RAM récupérée au boulot. On verra bien, après je lache l'affaire. 

PS : j'ai vérifié les 4 voyants de l'alimentation à l'intérieur de l'Imac, tout semble correct.


----------



## Sly54 (26 Mai 2008)

trevise a dit:


> : à quelques minutes de la fin de l'install, extinction brutale du Mac.
> 
> Je précise qu'auparavant, j'avais rencontré ce problème de manière aléatoire : en tentant de démarrer sur le CD d'install, il arrivait parfois que le Mac s'éteigne tout seul sur l'écran gris (avec la pomme). Il suffisait de redémarrer et ça allait.
> 
> ...



iMac G5 rev A qui s'éteint brutalement : peut être le "classique" problème d'alimentation électrique ?
Tu peux tjs tester les barrettes mémoire, mais si elles fonctionnent bien c'est peut etre l'alim qu'il faut (faire) changer...
En son temps ca m'avait couté une centaine d'euros pour une avoir une alim neuve et repartir sur de bonnes bases !


Sly54


----------



## trevise (26 Mai 2008)

Interessante ton idée, d'autant que ça empire.

J'ai réussi au prix de quatre redémarrage à réisntaller panther (heureusement qu'il ne reprend pas l'install de puis le début...). Du coup je branche mon disque d'origine (celui qui a planté au début de l'histoire), et je lance une vérification du disque. En plein milieu, boum, comme dirait l'autre, le Mac s'éteint.

Vais faire un tour sur Apple.fr pour cette histoire d'alimentation...


----------



## trevise (28 Mai 2008)

Bon, ça semble être effectivement un problème d'alimentation (même si mon Imac n'est pas dans ceux couverts par l'extension de garantie).

Pour l'instant, ça tient, et je vais commencer à regarder les alimentations sur Ebay.

En tout cas, merci pour vos réponses et vos suggestions.


----------

